# I've been using Roux for 16 years. But I think I have seen the light today thanks to all of you. Other methods just can't compete. Fridrich has the mo



## Sevilzww (Apr 1, 2022)

I've been using Roux for 16 years. But I think I have seen the light today thanks to all of you. Other methods just can't compete. Fridrich has the most records, works best on big cubes, and has so many resources and innovations. Time to start my new switching journey.


----------



## gsingh (Apr 1, 2022)

you have been using roux for 16 years, but your profile says you are only 16 years old. you've been using roux since you were born?


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 1, 2022)

Sevilzww said:


> I've been using Roux for 16 years. But I think I have seen the light today thanks to all of you. Other methods just can't compete. Fridrich has the most records, works best on big cubes, and has so many resources and innovations. Time to start my new switching journey.


So you have been using Roux since 2005/2006, a time, where there were only two different resources for the Roux method but way more for Fridrich and a time where the Yahoo groups were still talked about but in all these years, CFOP hasn't crossed your mind untill now? All while being 16 now? And Indonesian?
How suspicious...


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 1, 2022)

I think today's date might explain this post.


----------



## Timona (Apr 1, 2022)

Sevilzww said:


> I've been using Roux for 16 years. But I think I have seen the light today thanks to all of you. Other methods just can't compete. Fridrich has the most records, works best on big cubes, and has so many resources and innovations. Time to start my new switching journey.


1/4/22


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 1, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> 1/4/22


Every time I see this, I think that it is January fourth, since I am American, but then I realize that it is actually April First.


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 1, 2022)

AJT17 said:


> Every time I see this, I think that it is January fourth, since I am American, but then I realize that it is actually April First.


It must suck to live where the date is wrong.


----------



## AJT17 (Apr 1, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> It must suck to live where the date is wrong.


I would agree that it is the inferior way to write dates, but unfortunately it is what I grew up with and was taught.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 4, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> It must suck to live where the date is wrong.



eh, at least we drive on the right side of the road and spell 'Color' right


----------



## GooseCuber (Apr 4, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> eh, at least we drive on the right side of the road and spell 'Color' right


South Africa= Left side, also have color though


4ce7heGuy said:


> 1/4/22


We would also see that as 4th of January


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 4, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> eh, at least we drive on the right side of the road and spell 'Color' right


Not being from england either is a big plus for me.
I can also choose to write Colour the right way


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 4, 2022)

4ce7heGuy said:


> 1/4/22





AJT17 said:


> Every time I see this, I think that it is January fourth, since I am American, but then I realize that it is actually April First.





Thom S. said:


> It must suck to live where the date is wrong.





AJT17 said:


> I would agree that it is the inferior way to write dates, but unfortunately it is what I grew up with and was taught.





Kaiju_cube said:


> eh, at least we drive on the right side of the road and spell 'Color' right





GooseCuber said:


> South Africa= Left side, also have color though
> 
> We would also see that as 4th of January





Thom S. said:


> Not being from england either is a big plus for me.
> I can also choose to write Colour the right way


Colour is objectively cooler then color.


----------



## Puzzlerr (Apr 4, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Colour is objectively cooler then color.


Yes, but um, AMERICA


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 4, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Colour is objectively cooler then color.



story cheques out


----------



## Burrito (Apr 4, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> eh, at least we drive on the right side of the road and spell 'Color' right


We technically have colour in Canada but I spell it color sry


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 5, 2022)

Roux for 16 years, that's a lot of time yo.


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 5, 2022)

Color being spelled as "colour" only confused me the first time I saw it, other than that I understood it easily and didn't really care. It took me two days to realize that I was going to Oshawa Fav*ou*rites, not Fav*o*rites.


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Apr 5, 2022)

GooseCuber said:


> South Africa= Left side, also have color though
> 
> We would also see that as 4th of January


Not sure what part of South Africa you grew up in, but here it's still spelt colour, and 1/4/22 would be 1st April. It's always been day/month/year ... ??


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 6, 2022)

GooseCuber said:


> South Africa= Left side, also have color though
> 
> We would also see that as 4th of January


I'm on Johnny's side here. I'm not from SA, but I know people who are, and they all use colour and a better way to do dates. I just find it weird that you call hoodies "jersies" and trainers "taccies" (I'm not sure how you'd spell them).

A more optimal way is either ss:mm:hh dd/mm/yyyy or yyyy/mm/dd hh:mm:ss, but obviously no one uses these because it would make too much sense.


----------



## Timona (Apr 6, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> ss:mm:hh


?????


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 6, 2022)

You say "the 6th of April" for example, so surely it's logical to write 06/04/yy so it's in the same order you speak it.
Also you guys in America are missing out on trousers seriously it's weird hearing pants I have to make a realisation each time that *that's* not what you're talking about. Also what's with the Zs instead of Ss?


----------



## Tecknet (Apr 6, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> eh, at least we drive on the right side of the road and spell 'Color' right


or do you ..... lol


----------



## ProStar (Apr 6, 2022)

Color on top.


----------



## Tecknet (Apr 6, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Color on top.


Colour


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 6, 2022)

It's all just joking guys, I feel sorry if anyone takes this seriously. 

I mean the obvious goof is we call Rugby Football and we call Football Soccer.  

why is Soccer not called Football? You're literally kicking a ball with your FOOT?!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 6, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> It's all just joking guys, I feel sorry if anyone takes this seriously.
> 
> I mean the obvious goof is we call Rugby Football and we call Football Soccer.
> 
> why is Soccer not called Football? You're literally kicking a ball with your FOOT?!


As Americans we don't have to conform to their way of speaking. You can be cool like me and say "colour", "Football", and "American Football"!


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 6, 2022)

can I say, "_A Loo Min EE Um_" instead of "_A Loom In Um_"? 

... I mean it just sounds way cooler and more pretentious.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 6, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> can I say, "_A Loo Min EE Um_" instead of "_A Loom In Um_"?
> 
> ... I mean it just sounds way cooler and more pretentious.


Facts


----------



## Ayce (Apr 7, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> eh, at least we drive on the right side of the road and spell 'Color' right


try new england out where you drive wherever the moose isn’t.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 7, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> can I say, "_A Loo Min EE Um_" instead of "_A Loom In Um_"?
> 
> ... I mean it just sounds way cooler and more pretentious.


I pronounce it a little more like "A-loo-MIN-yum" put it's pretty much the same


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 7, 2022)

IsThatA4x4 said:


> You say "the 6th of April" for example, so surely it's logical to write 06/04/yy so it's in the same order you speak it.
> Also you guys in America are missing out on trousers seriously it's weird hearing pants I have to make a realisation each time that *that's* not what you're talking about. Also what's with the Zs instead of Ss?


What if you say April 6th?


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 7, 2022)

This has very quickly turned from an April Fool’s joke to an argument about American English and everywhere else English


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 7, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> This has very quickly turned from an April Fool’s joke to an argument about American English and everywhere else English


If you insist, I can turn this argument around.
Why is your username DynaXT, when you are clearly referencing the DynaVT gearbox from MF?
Gib me answers, I need them.


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 7, 2022)

I don't even know what your talking about...


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Apr 8, 2022)

No one is arguing, we're having fun and enjoying each others company


----------



## Zeke_beke (Apr 8, 2022)

Is cfop and Fredich the same


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 8, 2022)

Zeke_beke said:


> Is cfop and Fredich the same


Yes, but it's spelt Fridrich and no one calls it that anymore, mainly because it wasn't really invented by Fridrich, only popularised.


----------



## Bayamo Penguin (Apr 9, 2022)

PapaSmurf said:


> Yes, but it's spelt Fridrich and no one calls it that anymore, mainly because it wasn't really invented by Fridrich, only popularised.


for some reason Fridrich (the term, as opposed to CFOP) is used in Brazil


----------



## Xatu (Aug 13, 2022)

Sevilzww said:


> I've been using Roux for 16 years. But I think I have seen the light today thanks to all of you. Other methods just can't compete. Fridrich has the most records, works best on big cubes, and has so many resources and innovations. Time to start my new switching journey.


ZZ-ZPL2 is better.


----------



## voidrx (Aug 13, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> It must suck to live where the date is wrong.


Neither is wrong. People say April 1, and the 1st of April. Both formats correspond. Both are correct


----------



## Athefre (Aug 13, 2022)

Can't believe I sent this April Fool's message on Discord and it turned into this.


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 13, 2022)

voidrx said:


> Neither is wrong. People say April 1, and the 1st of April. Both formats correspond. Both are correct


Oh no, you don't understand.
Everything american is wrong.


----------



## voidrx (Aug 13, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Oh no, you don't understand.
> Everything american is wrong.


I strongly disagree lol


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 13, 2022)

Glad to see this is still up and running


----------



## Silky (Aug 13, 2022)

The European Day/Month/Year model makes much more sense on a organizational level. It goes from the smallest unit of time to the largest. This also mirrors how we speak conversationally. The April 1st v 1st of April is just semantics however if I were to ask you the date you would understand that I'm asking for the day of the month not the month itself. For example, if a teacher asked you to write the date at the top of a paper, and you asked for the date, they'd say its the 8th not March. It's the classic time traveler joke, 'What's today's date? No.. WHAT YEAR IS IT?". Obviously weird. 

On a completely separate note: this is why slice turn notation is actually wrong. Rotations follow the rule of turning in the same direction as R U F, x y z respectively. However, slice turns do *not *follow this rule. For slice turns M follows L, E follows D, and S follows F. Clearly a mathematician did not come up with this notation. Actually I wonder who official codified the modern notation system..


----------



## Xatu (Aug 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> ZZ-ZPL2 is better.


it is a method i invented.


----------



## Aluminum (Aug 14, 2022)

Timona said:


> ?????


Second:Minute:Hour


----------



## Thom S. (Aug 14, 2022)

Xatu said:


> ZZ-ZPL2 is better.





Xatu said:


> it is a method i invented.


Can you stop?


----------



## Burrito (Sep 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Color being spelled as "colour" only confused me the first time I saw it, other than that I understood it easily and didn't really care. It took me two days to realize that I was going to Oshawa Fav*ou*rites, not Fav*o*rites.


Oshawa, Ontario? I live in the town text to it lol


----------

